# Η ορχήστρα της χωματερής - Landfill Harmonic



## Elsa (Dec 23, 2012)

"The world sends us garbage.
We send back music"






https://www.facebook.com/landfillharmonicmovie?ref=ts&fref=ts
http://matadornetwork.com/change/la...y-of-creativity-hope-and-endurance-interview/

mg:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Βλέποντας αυτό το εγχείρημα, μου έρχονται στον νου τα λόγια του Πάνου: Can music change the world? We believe it can. Και δεν εννοούμε φυσικά ότι μέσω της μουσικής θα σταματήσουν οι πόλεμοι ή ότι θα γίνουν οι άνθρωποι άγγελοι, εννοούμε την αλλαγή που φέρνει στη ζωή αυτών των παιδιών η ενασχόληση με τη μουσική.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 23, 2012)

Κι εγώ, τον Πάνο και το σπουδαίο έργο του σκέφτηκα, Αλεξάνδρα, όταν είδα το βίντεο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι εγώ, τον Πάνο και το σπουδαίο έργο του σκέφτηκα, Αλεξάνδρα, όταν είδα το βίντεο.


Toυ το έστειλα, για την περίπτωση που δεν το έχει δει.


----------

